# Metal gate and grill



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi

I am hoping to install a metal gate (for a front door) and an adjoining grill (nothing grand) for additional safety. Can anyone give me the contact details of a company or individual who will be able to manufacture and install?
I am in Central Portugal - Coimbra region.

Thanks much.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just about every village and town will have a blacksmith that can easilly make these sort of things. just ask at the local cafe for directions, they are called serralheiro here.


----------



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> Just about every village and town will have a blacksmith that can easilly make these sort of things. just ask at the local cafe for directions, they are called serralheiro here.


Great. Sounds painless and trouble free - I hope. Thank you very much.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Miriam said:


> Great. Sounds painless and trouble free - I hope. Thank you very much.



No problem, tell them you want a portão de ferro - a metal gate.


----------

